# Sex Drive ?



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

I have been doing the P90x DVD's for 2 months now and I love doing the workouts. I also take True Whey and Creatine and eat loads of meat. Up untill 2 months ago I was a Hornball wishing I could have it 3 -4 times a week but in reallity was getting it twice . 

But I haven't felt the need for a month and a half now and have lost the drive completely. Even my faithfull Freind PALM... ... hasn't had a visit in the same time. 

Is this normall????


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey mate im 43 & i like it once - twice a day :thumb:

Then sometimes i wont want it for 4-5 days in a row, your a human bag of chemicals & sometimes the reactions vary, its all part of life.

Ive never gone a week without it or palm :wave: (Closest thing i could find to mans real best friend) :wave::wave:

There is no normal. :thumb:

Go & look at some dirty material/pics/vids & see if this gets you in the mood.

Whats the diet for? Water is very important to all things human.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

You might actually be bit tired mate this can affect you what's your resting heart beat normally ?


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

JJ_ said:


> You might actually be bit tired mate this can affect you what's your resting heart beat normally ?


mmmm I must re check it when I started it was 62... but I do 3 nights of weights/pullups/pressups etc etc. 2 nights of cardio/plyo. And 1 night of Yoga and 1 day of rest, Oh and 3 sessions of Ab Ripper which comprises 360 different ab routines per session. Its all part of the P90x Plan for 90 days. I am getting some real nice body changes from all the hard work and diet. And I don't feel as if I am running out of energy, completely the opposite I feel Great.

you asked about the diet 
Breakfast will be either 1 cup porridge, 1 banana, 1 tbl spoon organic peanut butter, 1 tsp maple syrup. or 3 egg whites and 1 whole made into an omelette and my protean shake

Lunch will be usually 2 tins of Tuna in springwater or chicken and basmati rice

Dinner will be usually Pork or chicken and broccoli, carrots, peas, etc etc

snacks will be about 3 apples a day and my Protean shake after my workout

I use myfitnesspal to track my protean/carbs/fat intake and I eat around 1800-2000 cals per day. In the first month you eat 50% Protean/ 30% carbs/ 20%fat. In the second month you switch to a balanced diet of 40/40/20 then in the 3rd month which I am entering you go 30/50/20 more carbs than protean.


----------



## M Raw (Mar 22, 2011)

Sex drives vary from person to person some times you cant get enough and others you just cant be bothered. Its Natural I go to the gym an hour every day mixed training each time. You should feel so so much better and fitter for it doesnt make any diference to your sex drive tho. Remeber every one is different in that respect no matter what or who


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

M Raw said:


> Sex drives vary from person to person some times you cant get enough and others you just cant be bothered. Its Natural I go to the gym an hour every day mixed training each time. You should feel so so much better and fitter for it doesnt make any diference to your sex drive tho. Remeber every one is different in that respect no matter what or who


Disagree, as soon as i start to get back into my weight training my sex drive will go through the roof always has done.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

My sex drive went at two years old………………….but I took it to a Jag dealer and they re-tuned for me :wave:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

buck-egit said:


> mmmm I must re check it when I started it was 62... but I do 3 nights of weights/pullups/pressups etc etc. 2 nights of cardio/plyo. And 1 night of Yoga and 1 day of rest, Oh and 3 sessions of Ab Ripper which comprises 360 different ab routines per session. Its all part of the P90x Plan for 90 days. I am getting some real nice body changes from all the hard work and diet. And I don't feel as if I am running out of energy, completely the opposite I feel Great.
> 
> you asked about the diet
> Breakfast will be either 1 cup porridge, 1 banana, 1 tbl spoon organic peanut butter, 1 tsp maple syrup. or 3 egg whites and 1 whole made into an omelette and my protean shake
> ...


I think you need more fulfilling snacks ? do you not feel your starving by lunch ?

I eat breakfast, mid morning snack, soup + sandwich, mid afternoon snack, evening meal consisting of low gi stuff and maybe a high sugar dessert like choc youghurt.

If I am playing fives I will literally have TWO dinners, like bolognese and brown pasta/rice and after some white pasta and some meat. plus 2 bottles of lucozade.

The day after fives I will be taking on board more sugar than normal because I feel a bit sluggish the day after.

Dunno man I would try some more fish, omega 3 oils etc. Seafood and fish is really good for you, I don't really like mackeral but I'll eat just about anything else. In saying that I don't find fish fills you up lol!

Im about 5'10 and 13 stone I do carry a bit round my stomach but I feel more powerful if I keep to my heavier eating than if I slim down.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

JJ_ said:


> I think you need more fulfilling snacks ? do you not feel your starving by lunch ?
> 
> I eat breakfast, mid morning snack, soup + sandwich, mid afternoon snack, evening meal consisting of low gi stuff and maybe a high sugar dessert like choc youghurt.
> 
> ...


Im the same as you 5'10 and 12st 6 and running 19% BF I want to get down to around 10-12%...I could eat maybe 3 banana's instead of the apples they have more sugars or I read somwhere that grape juice has the most natural suger, I am trying to stay away from bad sugars. I would eat salmon maybe twice a week and Tuna 3-4 days a week for lunch. Maybe I'm too focused on loosing the BF and trying to do it in the 90 days. I do intend keeping up the training but only 3 nights a week after I do the 90 days. As I cant really justify the time 6 nights a week...


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm more talking about having a small wrap between morning and lunch then something else mid afternoon. 

6 nights exercise and 1800-2000 calories is low I'd look at more fulfilling meals it'll make you feel so much better dude !


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

First question I would ask, irrespective of protein / carbs etc - are you married ?

I can go for weeks without it with my Mrs. A coupla nags and/or a surprise lumpy credit card bill and that's all it takes  

However, a bit of sunny weather and I'm friskier than a hare - maybe vit D/retinol related ?

(^ a bit Tongue in cheek - in reality, don't panic pretty sure we all go thru phases...)


----------

